# What song/s best reflect you?



## Bombsii (Oct 14, 2008)

which songs reflect you, your life and your personality?

My Happy/sad side of me uses this song

The slightly insane part of me loves this song for its lyrics and tone

The Dark, mad ,screamibg part of my soul is in this song: 
[a bit obvious yeah but... I love Faint)


although summing my life up...

This song for reflecting on my life:

and this song and tune just feels so right to me, yeah this song...


So what are yours and why?


----------



## Music Dragon (Oct 14, 2008)

We have a lot of these topics, huh?

Well, uh, I don't know. I'll have to think about this for a while.


----------



## Jetx (Oct 14, 2008)

Jetx can't be summed up in a few minutes of song.
He is so much more than that.
Perhaps he is even worthy of four or five minutes of song.


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 14, 2008)

A few _is_ four, Jetx.


----------



## Retsu (Oct 14, 2008)

I dunno about my life, but I think the general gist of this song reflects me personally.

"Queer" by Garbage

If you're too lazy to click the link (shame on you!), here's an excerpt from the lyrics:


> Hey boy, take a look at me
> Let me dirty up your mind
> I'll strip away your hard veneer
> And see what I can find
> ...


----------



## Renteura (Oct 15, 2008)

Furret said my theme song was "Sanguine Sky" by Tristania.

:D


----------



## Zuu (Oct 15, 2008)

Well, I'm a violent person when I'm angry. So... when I'm angry (don't make fun of me for posting a mainstream band kthx. :S)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Z2mYsNKFZNg

Otherwise, when I'm happy... well, to be honest, I don't many songs that are about particularly happy things. But this is close enough:

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Gwr88bUAXiM

And when I'm not either of those, I am apathetic.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EG_GnjntufY (Though I realize this song is actually about frustration...)

and you gotta listen to this song no matter what: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x36pn4Ye8Kw

if you don't recognize the song you do not play enough good video games


----------



## Blaziking the God General (Oct 15, 2008)

This sort of explains me normally when I'm blissfully stupid.

This is me when I'm feeling extremely sad.


----------



## Darksong (Oct 15, 2008)

I think that it's that Pokémon song that goes "You will always be my best friends" or something to that effect. The lyrics tend to fit me.

If Pokémon songs don't count, then I'll give you a three-word answer:

I don't know.


----------



## Abwayax (Oct 15, 2008)

The Doors - People Are Strange for obvious reasons


----------



## Adnan (Oct 16, 2008)

I have only one...

Three Days Grace - Animal I have become.

This song describes me a lot because I'm really happy and I'm never really depressed but when you get me angry, you never know what will come out of me.


----------



## Time Psyduck (Oct 16, 2008)

This mostly

There are more I think but that one's just about me summed up.


----------



## Dannichu (Oct 16, 2008)

The vast majority of the time, something to the effect of Always Look on the Bright Side of Life works for me X3


----------



## see ya (Oct 16, 2008)

Me when I'm at peace with the world.

This is when I'm feeling giggly.

My darker, more chaotic side.

Reflection on life so far and looking into the future.


----------



## Tailsy (Oct 16, 2008)

Dannichu said:


> The vast majority of the time, something to the effect of Always Look on the Bright Side of Life works for me X3


Dannichu was totally there at the crucifixion humming that song.

MY SONG IS
uh
I dunno but I've had a couple of suggestions!

Devil's Dance Floor - Flogging Molly
Happy Home - Garbage

and if I thought about I kind of fit Bouncing Off the Ceiling by the A*Teens. xD BEST SONG.


----------



## Vladimir Putin's LJ (Oct 16, 2008)

Flamboyant by the Pet Shop Boys, Popcorn by Kraftwerk, We All Wear a Green Carnation by Noël Coward and Smut by Tom Lehrer.
They pretty much sum up my personality :v


----------



## Cyndaquil (Oct 16, 2008)

bramble blast and Cannon in D.


----------



## Noctowl (Oct 16, 2008)

I have no clue. I don't know myself enough to sum myself up in a song or two.


----------



## Evolutionary (Oct 17, 2008)

Do Pokemon songs count? If they do then Leafgreen's Route 10 music. It is the musci for a lot of other routes but route 10 is the only one I can remember.

Edit: And sometimes the music in Rock Tunnel.


----------



## Mewtwo (Oct 17, 2008)

My song is "Should've Said No".
And at times, it's "Tell Me Something I Don't Know".


----------



## ___urnamz2longfixit___ (Oct 18, 2008)

Pieces by Blink 182. Youtube it. I'm too lazy to find the link.

And yeah, it totally fits me.


----------



## Celestial Blade (Oct 18, 2008)

Drowning Pool - "Bodies" 

reflects me best!


----------



## Keltena (Oct 22, 2008)

Right now, I find myself strangely drawn to "Unwell" by Matchbox Twenty.


----------



## The Darksmith Legacy (Feb 2, 2009)

Hakuna Matata sums me up.


----------



## Bombsii (Feb 2, 2009)

Adnan said:


> I have only one...
> 
> Three Days Grace - Animal I have become.
> 
> This song describes me a lot because I'm really happy and I'm never really depressed but when you get me angry, you never know what will come out of me.


Yay! One of my favourite songs. I think Riot by Three Days Grace sums me up better though, mostly because its a bit fun going and adventurous as well as dark, i'm not like I am on the forums.


----------



## #1 bro (Feb 2, 2009)

This Is Why I'm Hot - MIMS

because I'm hot/fly


----------



## Minish (Feb 2, 2009)

Let The Flames Begin - Paramore

This song is pretty accurate to me a lot of the time. Or rather, it reflects my attitude a lot of the time, I wouldn't say I have a song that completely fits me. X3

Maybe I'll make one one day~


----------



## Tarvos (Feb 2, 2009)

Iced Earth - Stand Alone


----------



## Oreku (Feb 2, 2009)

Um... Let's see... Either Nudity by Say Anything or.... Kiss My Sass by Cobra Starship

Really depends what kind of mood I'm in. ^^


----------

